# 6D warning viewfinder icons I'm stumped.



## MumbaJones (Mar 17, 2013)

I see an exclamation point (!)next to the battery icon when I look through the viewfinder of my 6D. I haven't found any problems with the camera, but I'd still like to know what the warning is about. Does anybody have an answer?


----------



## iKenndac (Mar 17, 2013)

From the manual (page 313 of the English one):



> When any of the following functions are set, the <!> icon can be displayed on the lower left in the viewfinder:
> 
> - When monochrome picture style is set
> - When WB is corrected
> ...



You can configure which settings trigger the ! icon (including none of them) in the custom function described on that page of the manual.


----------

